

How to Make the World's Easiest Kindle Case - caseyalbert
http://chrishugh.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-make-worlds-easiest-kindle-case.html

======
jrockway
The world's easiest case is not cardboard + contact paper + velcro. It's a
mitten or something. Step 1: remove mitten from your hand, Step 2: place
Kindle inside mitten. That's easy.

This is cheap, but probably not the world's cheapest. So the title should
probably be "an inexpensive Kindle case that will take an hour and a half of
your time to make (including finding all the parts) and will be half-decent".
I guess that's not as catchy. Sigh.

------
djhworld
Nice work.

I have the official case from Amazon, the smell of leather is really nice and
the case feels good to hold.

Might be a bit of a rip off for £30, but it's definitely worth it if you're
thinking of buying a case

------
burriko
Even easier is Marco Arment's suggestion of using a standard 6x10 bubble
envelope.

<http://www.marco.org/1131994352>

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Came here to say the Uk version of that: an A5 padded envelope from the post
office. It's not that durable, lasting about a month the way that I throw it
in my backpack, but it costs under £1.

------
humbledrone
That's a pretty cool hack. I must mention, though, that the Amazon branded
Kindle case also has the property of not covering the front of the kindle (for
a lot more dough).

------
wglb
Looks quite nice and inexpensive and useful, but not sure I would call it
"easy".

